# Topics > Smart home > Smart doors, smart locks, smart bells >  Amazon Key, indoor security camera and smart lock, Amazon Key An in-home security camera and smart lock

## Airicist

Manufacturer - Amazon.com, Inc.

Home page - amazon.com/key

amazon.com/dp/B00KCYQGXE

Amazon Key on Wikipedia

----------


## Airicist

Amazon Key - October 2017

Published on Oct 25, 2017




> Amazon Key is a service exclusively for Prime members that radically improves the convenience of receiving deliveries. Amazon Key enables in-home delivery and secure home access for guests and service appointments.

----------


## Airicist

Amazon Key: new delivery service lets couriers unlock your front door

Published on Oct 25, 2017




> Amazon Key uses a connected camera and lock to enable in-home delivery.

----------


## Airicist

Amazon Key will allow couriers inside your home

Published on Oct 25, 2017




> Begone, porch pirates!
> 
> The Prime members-only service, called Amazon Key, uses a smart lock and connected camera. When a delivery is made the courier scans the package's barcode which sends an access request to Amazon's cloud. When it grants permission, the camera starts recording, the courier swipes a prompt on their app and then your door unlocks. They leave the package by the door and relock it on their way out. You'll get a notification that the delivery has been made, along with a video of the drop-off to reassure you everything was done above board.

----------


## Airicist

Amazon cloud cam and key

Published on Oct 25, 2017




> Amazon Cloud Cam and Key let you remotely give access to delivery drivers and service workers looking to enter your home


"Amazon debuts Cloud Cam and Key to take on Nest, August and others in home security"

by Ingrid Lunden
October 25, 2017

----------


## Airicist

Amazon Key in-home delivery coming soon, Microsoft ends Kinect production

Published on Oct 26, 2017




> Today's major tech stories include Amazon's new in-home delivery service called Key, Microsoft's decision to end Kinect production and a brand new Nintendo mobile game coming to Android and iOS.

----------


## Airicist

Amazon Key review: Better than I expected

Published on May 25, 2018




> I didn't experience any mishaps with the Amazon Key in-home delivery service. That surprised me.

----------


## Airicist

Key by Amazon: Simple. Secure. Seamless

Published on Jan 8, 2019




> Add convenience, control, and peace of mind to your life from anywhere, anytime with Key by Amazon. Key is a smart system that works with your home, car and garage to bring you closer to what matters most in life.

----------

